# Vegan's Petty Neighbors Plan World's Biggest Barbecue



## Southernbella. (Sep 4, 2019)

*A vegan sued her neighbors for cooking meat in their backyard, and now thousands are planning a barbecue just to annoy her*
Ashley Collman

52m



Cilla Carden recently spoke about her complaints with her neighbors, who she said constantly barbecue, smoke cigarettes, and make noise in their backyards.
Nine News Perth

*A vegan recently sued her neighbors for having barbecues, which she said made it impossible to enjoy her own backyard without smelling the stench of cooking meat.*

Cilla Carden of Perth, Western Australia, told Nine News on Mondaythat she believed her neighbors were deliberately cooking outside to annoy her.

"All I can smell is fish. I can't enjoy my backyard. I can't go out there," she said.

Carden said she also took issue with the smell of her neighbors smoking cigarettes outside and the noise of their children playing basketball.

"It's been devastating. It's been turmoil. It's been unrest. I haven't been able to sleep," she said.

She recently sued them, taking her case to both the State Administrative Tribunal and the Supreme Court of Western Australia, according to Nine News. *The courts dismissed her case and denied her appeal, but Carden said she wouldn't stop fighting.*


*After her lawsuits made headlines earlier this week, a Facebook group organized a barbecue for next month outside Carden's home.

The event's page reads: "Don't let Cilla destroy a good old Aussie tradition, join us for a community BBQ, and help Cilla Carden GET SOME PORK ON HER FORK. BYO hotdog buns, p.s. NO VEGANS."

More than 3,000 people have expressed interest in attending the event.*
A vegan sued her neighbors for cooking meat in their backyard, and now thousands are planning a barbecue just to annoy her


----------



## Kanky (Sep 4, 2019)

I like it. She really shouldn’t try to control what other people are doing on their own property.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 4, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> *A vegan sued her neighbors for cooking meat in their backyard, and now thousands are planning a barbecue just to annoy her*
> Ashley Collman
> 
> 52m
> ...


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 4, 2019)

These are my kind of people, I would come with steak!


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 4, 2019)

She looks exactly like the type too. 

Who the hell complains about children playing outside? What a miserable cow.


----------



## SoniT (Sep 4, 2019)

So petty! I love it. 

*
The event's page reads: "Don't let Cilla destroy a good old Aussie tradition, join us for a community BBQ, and help Cilla Carden GET SOME PORK ON HER FORK. BYO hotdog buns, p.s. NO VEGANS."   *


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 5, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> *A vegan sued her neighbors for cooking meat in their backyard, and now thousands are planning a barbecue just to annoy her*
> Ashley Collman
> 
> 52m
> ...


In Judge Judy’s voice.............MOVE!


Move!


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 5, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> These are my kind of people, I would come with steak!


That bat...... crazy vegan neighbor....She  hated being tempted by the wonderful smells of charcoal cooking steaks, chicken, slabs of ribs......barbecue sauce slapped on the cooked meat.
She’s suing for being tempted


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is sooooo funny! Made me laugh!  Her audacity to sue?!!!

I understand that what she can't stand is not for everyone (I hate smoke) but to be mad at the whole neighborhood for so MANY common neighborhood things....

She should start a childless, pet free, smoke free, neighbor free, vegan gated community 

Her face tho when 3000 people show up for a barbecue: PRICELESS


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 5, 2019)

Make that 3001 because I'm RSVPing because this level of petty is beyond delicious.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2019)

If she wants a piece of BBQ ribs she should just ask


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 5, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If she wants a piece of BBQ ribs she should just ask



What she ought to do is bring over some salads as a mea culpa!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 8, 2019)

I wish somebody WOULD tell me what I can and cannot cook on my own damn property. 

I’d show up with a wheelbarrow of ribs and a backseat stacked with Mac-n-cheese.

Gator nuggets, anyone?


----------

